# Tube in a Tube...?



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I just did a double take on this looped tubed set by Ukeprelude.

It is like a Cocktail Tube Set-up had two too many and....well...you know....

Pretty cool idea I am thinking? MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Been keen to try one of those.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Not worth the effort it takes to make one in my opinion.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I bought those sets in from China to go on my dankung, they give some serious power. I make pseudos from them with some good results

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

DanKung sent me some cocktails a couple of years ago. Powerful! The weakest set was giving me 250fps with 3/8" steel. Unfortunately, the draw weight was more than I would choose for plinking. These tubes would be great for hunting. Here is a brief review that I put together back then.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/62337-dankung-cocktail-tubes/


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

They are powerful so buy them. I tried to make them,not worth the trouble to make when you can buy them pre-made, less frustrating.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I've try the Dankung cocktail band sets and yes they are hard to draw. But what I do is remove the pouch and tie a new small pouch to one of the loops and shoot them frameless style. The 2040/1632 makes an excellent plinking setup with 8mm steel. The 1842&1745/1632 I had very poor band life kept snapping at pouch may have been the way I tied them maybe cuffs would have been better. Also in the process of trying the 2050/1632 with cuffs and 10mm leads but has a fairly heavy draw weight and accurate is suffering


----------

